# Y plate exhaust cutoffs



## pcolenutt (Jun 6, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a y plate setup for straight thru exhausts for my 67 gto (455ci)? I have 3" magnaflow exhausts attached to my headers. Any recommends appreciated.
Thanks
Paul


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

